# Completely thoughtless article by LinkedIn 'Thought Leader'



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

This confirms that LinkedIn is a bag of shite and there are some absolute idiots working ing the HR field

Sorry for the C&P, but LinkedIn isn't everyone's thing

http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/...44558-why-i-hesitate-to-hire-forty-somethings

*Why I hesitate to hire forty-somethings*




> We’re hiring in Belgium. I have been interviewing candidates for the past few days and I’ve met some very interesting people. This must be the flip side of the coin: in these economically challenging times, people are more open to join a start-up.
> 
> As usual, most of my candidates have a great job and ditto paycheck but they are not very happy or satisfied anymore. They feel unfulfilled. Yet, switching careers is not an easy thing to do. For some it implies switching lives, handing in a bit of financial security for instance. I understand that is not always possible. Earning less doesn’t feel very comfortable when your mortgage is due, let alone being unemployed. So people prefer not taking any risks and try switching careers, whilst still employed, for a similar package. And that is - unfortunately - a major issue, especially when you’re over forty years old.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah! If you're over 40 don't try and apply for a good job  Also surely this is illegal under EU law?


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 12, 2012)

There are some right tossers on linkedin, it's true.  Daftest job title I've seen so far: "Ideas Astronaut".  I mean - really?!


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 12, 2012)

Taking my DOB off any future CVs


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 12, 2012)

He's not saying that he doesn't want to employ 40-somethings. He's saying that he doesn't want to pay a premium for them.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 12, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Taking my DOB off any future CVs


I advised a very capable young man with fantastic references and good experience to do just that as he wasn't getting interviews because he was 19. He was interviewed and got the next job he applied for. Age discrimination can work against the young too. Either way it's stupid to do. All that wasted talent.


----------



## t0bytoo (Nov 12, 2012)

Something to do with under 40s more likely to drink the kool aid and sell their soul to a dumb startup?

I'm in my forties and sometimes do programming contracts at startups. I always get out when the founder starts to moan about my reluctance to "get properly involved", as if working a twelve hour day and wearing the cool t-shirt is going to mean I deliver more (=better?) work.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 12, 2012)

Its hardly as if 40 is geriatric or anything.

I bet he wants to be paid well when/ if he is 40+


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 12, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Taking my DOB off any future CVs


 


Maurice Picarda said:


> He's not saying that he doesn't want to employ 40-somethings. He's saying that he doesn't want to pay a premium for them.


 



_angel_ said:


> Its hardly as if 40 is geriatric or anything.


 
It's so much easier to critique articles if you don't read them, isn't it?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 12, 2012)

Finding out someone's DOB is easy though


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> There are some right tossers on linkedin, it's true. Daftest job title I've seen so far: "Ideas Astronaut". I mean - really?!


I once did a job for a company who had "visioneers" and "trendcatchers" on board.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 12, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Finding out someone's DOB is easy though



I can imagine it is esp when you put when you took exams


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 12, 2012)

You shouldn't put your DOB on your CV these days. In fact I've been told it's unprofessional to do so.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 12, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> He's not saying that he doesn't want to employ 40-somethings. He's saying that he doesn't want to pay a premium for them.


Or "proper wage" as it is often known. This is an extremely common POV with IT entrepreneurs I find - it isn't actually based on age, I agree, it's based on exploitability. They will happily underpay a 40-something freelancer who lets them or needs the money, and reject a confident 20-something who knows what their skills are worth. It's just that confidence and knowing what your skills are worth are more common after experience.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2012)

I never put my DOB on CVs although if you read the dates of when I've done stuff, it's fairly easy to work out, give or take a couple of years.

I am only able to be self-employed doing what I do because I'm 40+ - I wouldn't have had enough experience if I were younger. And I've never worked on commission-based targets in my life.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 12, 2012)

Also, obligatory "LinkedIn is full of cunts". It really is. Jam packed with entreprefuckingneurs with posters of Branson and Sugar on the bedroom ceiling. If you thought Facebook was full of cunts you've not seen LinkedIn.


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Taking my DOB off any future CVs


You should never ever have your dob on. Also, take off 'graduated in 1066/2011' or whatever- all they need to know if you have a first in mechanical engineering, not how long ago that was....  You also shouldn't provide a photo unless explicitly requested (certainly not one with you in a swimming costume.... Someone needs to tell a certain lady hoping to work as a project manager with me). Just isn't professional (or relevant)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 12, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Also, obligatory "LinkedIn is full of cunts". It really is. Jam packed with entreprefuckingneurs with posters of Branson and Sugar on the bedroom ceiling. If you thought Facebook was full of cunts you've not seen LinkedIn.




Well, yes, but only because the world is full of cunts. The site is a perfectly useful way of staying in contact with people that you've bumped into professionally, who might be able to give you work were you ever homeless and hungry.

The Branson thing does irritate. LI has an awful habit of sending emails puportedly from the beardy fuck in the belief that I'll be flattered by his attentions and open them. Him and James Caan from the tellyprog.


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I never put my DOB on CVs although if you read the dates of when I've done stuff, it's fairly easy to work out, give or take a couple of years.
> 
> I am only able to be self-employed doing what I do because I'm 40+ - I wouldn't have had enough experience if I were younger. And I've never worked on commission-based targets in my life.


I only detail the last 10 years or so in detail on my cv- the 'I was a graduate analyst, then I was a junior technician, then I got promoted to a senior tech etc' stuff is irrelevant if you are 50 and are now executive director of xyz- your cv is supposed to make the hirer 'bite' and want to see you- most people have far too much guff on them. Once they ask you to fill on all the endless detail on pre hire firms, you can lay out that background if they ask for it


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> I only detail the last 10 years or so in detail on my cv- the 'I was a graduate analyst, then I was a junior technician, then I got promoted to a senior tech etc' stuff is irrelevant if you are 50 and are now executive director of xyz- your cv is supposed to make the hirer 'bite' and want to see you- most people have far too much guff on them. Once they ask you to fill on all the endless detail on pre hire firms, you can lay out that background if they ask for it



Agreed - one page, three things you want people to see, minimise the rest.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> I only detail the last 10 years or so in detail on my cv- the 'I was a graduate analyst, then I was a junior technician, then I got promoted to a senior tech etc' stuff is irrelevant if you are 50 and are now executive director of xyz- your cv is supposed to make the hirer 'bite' and want to see you- most people have far too much guff on them. Once they ask you to fill on all the endless detail on pre hire firms, you can lay out that background if they ask for it


I work in professional services. Rules don't apply

ETA: I don't go into every single job I've ever had since graduating. But they do care about the firms I've worked for because they're a bit sad like that.


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Well, yes, but only because the world is full of cunts. The site is a perfectly useful way of staying in contact with people that you've bumped into professionally, who might be able to give you work were you ever homeless and hungry.
> 
> The Branson thing does irritate. LI has an awful habit of sending emails puportedly from the beardy fuck in the belief that I'll be flattered by his attentions and open them. Him and James Caan from the tellyprog.


Don't think you are contradicting one another- it is very useful (and almost obligatory to have a profile up there) but as it is flagged as business networking, there are a lot of tedious little tryhards that send poorly written 'thought' pieces, or spammy emails about how excited they would be to work with you. There is a whole contingent of people on there using it as some sort of business masturbation. But also useful business contacts. If you pay you cut out most of the crap, but who on earth pays?!?!


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I work in professional services. Rules don't apply


So do I!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> So do I!


 

I don't go into detail. But I'm nearly 50 so 5 professional service firms plus the companies I worked in before then (just dates and job title) take over a page. I know it's dull. I fully expect people not to read the 2nd page


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 12, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Well, yes, but only because the world is full of cunts. The site is a perfectly useful way of staying in contact with people that you've bumped into professionally, who might be able to give you work were you ever homeless and hungry.
> 
> The Branson thing does irritate. LI has an awful habit of sending emails puportedly from the beardy fuck in the belief that I'll be flattered by his attentions and open them. Him and James Caan from the tellyprog.


It is the groups that are disproportionately full of cunts. I don't think I've ever seen a business-related Internet group which wasn't, it's just that almost all LinkedIn groups are business-related, and LinkedIn themselves encourage that particular type of user. Entrepreneur groups on Meetup, for example, are also full of cunts.

Actually I'm wondering whether I've ever seen a business-related group in any sphere which wasn't full of cunts. The CBI is very clearly full of cunts for instance and I have it on good authority that the Institute Of Directors is as well.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 12, 2012)

This is the best bit



> At the age of thirty-five we are the new leaders, at the helm of some multinational brand


 
How many multinational brands are there?  And what percentage of LinkedIn users are the leaders of said brands? 

Excellent way to instil some inadequacy into everyone and get them 'networking' more to reach the level they _should be at_.


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I don't go into detail. But I'm nearly 50 so 5 professional service firms plus the companies I worked in before then (just dates and job title) take over a page. I know it's dull. I fully expect people not to read the 2nd page


This is a bit of a derail, but have you thought about restructuring your cv? As a list of every project in every professional services firm is both dull and not very illuminating.... I was advised to do a set of bullet points at the start (grand high lord of whatever 2009 to date: not quite so grand high lord 2005 to 2009 etc, but concentrate on whatever skill it is you want to sell- so if you want them to buy you as a tax specialist in oil and gas, you major on those and then list the other things super-briefly


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks but I do absolutely fine - I'm self-employed as an adviser to most of the big ones I used to work for


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Thanks but I do absolutely fine - I'm self-employed as an adviser to most of the big ones I used to work for


you don't need a CV then


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> you don't need a CV then


Only in the sense that if I work on a contract basis, their contractor recruitment people need one. And all they care about is tick box names/dates/blah blah 

Anyway - LinkedIn is full of cocks


----------



## Edie (Nov 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I work in professional services.





Manter said:


> So do I!


What are professional services?!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2012)

Edie said:


> What are professional services?!




I wish I could tell you it was something really exciting. But it's legal, acounting, tax, consultancy. That sort of dull bollocks


----------



## Edie (Nov 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I wish I could tell you it was something really exciting. But it's legal, acounting, tax, consultancy. That sort of dull bollocks


I'm only curious, so tell me to fuck off if this is too intrusive, but do you mean you advise on all of them, or are you one of them ones (but you'd understandably rather not say what iyswim).


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

Edie said:


> What are professional services?!


not as much fun as they sound. though we do tend to do pretty much anything for money...


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

Edie said:


> I'm only curious, so tell me to fuck off if this is too intrusive, but do you mean you advise on all of them, or are you one of them ones (but you'd understandably rather not say what iyswim).


we will each work in one of them.  And probably a sub section. So someone will be a lawyer who focuses on mega mergers, or a consultant in IT enabled change programmes in financial services, etc


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 12, 2012)

Just got another LinkedIn Today email. It must be for one of the accounts where I've not unsubscribed. Big honking penises.


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Just got another LinkedIn Today email. It must be for one of the accounts where I've not unsubscribed. Big honking penises.


I suspect that is precisely what they are lacking


----------



## Edie (Nov 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> we will each work in one of them. And probably a sub section. So someone will be a lawyer who focuses on mega mergers, or a consultant in IT enabled change programmes in financial services, etc


So it's an umbrella term. Just basically means: business professional? (why do I care about this, I'm just procrastinating really badly )


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

Edie said:


> So it's an umbrella term. Just basically means: business professional? (why do I care about this, I'm just procrastinating really badly )


pretty much... 

And what we do is FASCINATING, how could you not care


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2012)

Edie said:


> So it's an umbrella term. Just basically means: business professional? (why do I care about this, I'm just procrastinating really badly )


Yeah basically although it means you have a professional qualification after your degree. Which is why teachers and doctors are also called 'professionals' which sounds like the rest of the world are rank amateurs


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2012)

What are you procrastinating about Eids? I should be sewing in name tapes to school trousers


----------



## Edie (Nov 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> pretty much...
> 
> And what we do is FASCINATING, how could you not care


Ah well brings in the bacon I guess


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> although it means you have a professional qualification after your degree.


th lots of consultants don't (well, lots have MBAs or whatever, but it isn't a condition of entry, unlike e.g. law)


----------



## Edie (Nov 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> What are you procrastinating about Eids? I should be sewing in name tapes to school trousers


Uni work that's gonna give me a more respectable profession if I make it


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

Edie said:


> Ah well brings in the bacon I guess


I do actually love my job (Americans aside), and its well paid, so I'm very lucky.  The Northerner hates his and finds the hours/travel/politics completely demoralising


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> There are some right tossers on linkedin, it's true. Daftest job title I've seen so far: "Ideas Astronaut". I mean - really?!


I've been doing _that_ for years, sadly there doesn't seem to be any money in it.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

I only use linkedin to try and help other people get jobs, it's fuck all use to me at the moment.

Has anyone here got a job off linkedin? We stumped up the £150 and advertised a position on there and got a load of crap applicants back


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I only use linkedin to try and help other people get jobs, it's fuck all use to me at the moment.
> 
> Has anyone here got a job off linkedin? We stumped up the £150 and advertised a position on there and got a load of crap applicants back


I am regularly approached by headhunters who have found me on there- some with v interesting jobs.  I think it works better that way than advertising- as then you only get the nutjobs who take it too seriously.


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2012)

You have to be choosy with it, like anything else. There's some fuckawful shite on there same as twitter and facebook of course. But not all of it is, and it's one of the best ways of recruiting/being recruited into specialist (or at least, specific skills) jobs atm.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I only use linkedin to try and help other people get jobs, it's fuck all use to me at the moment.
> 
> Has anyone here got a job off linkedin? We stumped up the £150 and advertised a position on there and got a load of crap applicants back


I never thought I'd say this but I got my best client off there. I hate Linked In, but I can appreciate you'd be daft to not have a presence on there and a half decent profile if you're freelance. I engage in the groups a bit, I try to be helpful and give advice but I never ever ask for work on there or plug my company everytime someone asks a question. I don't overshare - no resume or client list. It seems to work.  I can understand where you're coming from, though, if a recruiter asks for a full time junior designer based in the Uk, they get hit up by 35 freelancers, 50 people who are over qualified and not one person based in the Uk. Then the thread gets spammed by bots, trying to flog fake Louboutin, then Vuitton, then Uggs. For at least 3 years after the job was posted. It's such a fucking joke, do people read the ads properly? Do they care?


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2012)

The best headhunters on there just keep in touch with potential candidates on an ongoing basis.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm in the bottom end of the market version of this trap - why should any employer hire me when there are plenty of under 21s desperate for work?


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm in the bottom end of the market version of this trap - why should any employer hire me when there are plenty of under 21s desperate for work?


 
You've got a very nice photo up there stuffs 

Also you've more life experience than a 21 year old


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm in the bottom end of the market version of this trap - why should any employer hire me when there are plenty of under 21s desperate for work?


How can anyone answer that? It's no different from any other form of advertising in a harsh jobs market. If there's too much volume you have to find a way of standing out somehow. Most jobs are still found via who you know rather than what you know, even nowadays.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> I am regularly approached by headhunters who have found me on there- some with v interesting jobs. I think it works better that way than advertising- as then you only get the nutjobs who take it too seriously.


 
I need to get my profile sorted then. The only recruitment agencies that approach me are after business as my phone number and email were put on a job ad (I'm not in HR) 

My job's a weird one though, it's not really something you'd get headhunted for


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I need to get my profile sorted then. The only recruitment agencies that approach me are after business as my phone number and email were put on a job ad (I'm not in HR)
> 
> My job's a weird one though, it's not really something you'd get headhunted for


Find a group that works in the same area (there are some for pretty much everything...) as headhunters lurk round them


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

cesare said:


> How can anyone answer that? It's no different from any other form of advertising in a harsh jobs market. If there's too much volume you have to find a way of standing out somehow. Most jobs are still found via who you know rather than what you know, even nowadays.


 
Yep contacts are very important. I've helped a spanish guy living in france get 2 interviews in London in the last month, unfortunately I don't think his english comes accross well in interview situations, so he's not having much luck  He's brilliant to work with though.


----------



## Balham (Nov 12, 2012)

Just had a look at my 'Linkedin" - first time in ages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Soon logged out.  Never could get the hang of trendy words.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Yep contacts are very important. I've helped a spanish guy living in france get 2 interviews in London in the last month, unfortunately I don't think his english comes accross well in interview situations, so he's not having much luck  He's brilliant to work with though.


TBH I don't think I will have that much trouble looking for real jobs and placements, but just looking for part time min wage shizzle there isn't much I can do. 

Excellent spelling btw, I will leave it uncorrected.


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Yep contacts are very important. I've helped a spanish guy living in france get 2 interviews in London in the last month, unfortunately I don't think his english comes accross well in interview situations, so he's not having much luck  He's brilliant to work with though.


Helping other people also helps people remember you. "Do any of your contacts know someone who is looking for xy or z" always works better than potentially embarrassing someone by directly asking for a job that they may not have to give.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> Find a group that works in the same area (there are some for pretty much everything...) as headhunters lurk round them


 
Not in my area academic/libraries/ european project management/open source development management/research (too many fingers in too many pies, spread thinly) there's not enough money in grants going round to pay recruitment consultants their extortionate cut. I'm busy building IRL networks instead, but could do with a bit more cash, but couldn't we all....


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Excellent spelling btw, I will leave it uncorrected.


 
I've been drinking this this evening, £7 a pint for 7% ale, so I think I'm doing OK thankyou


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I've been drinking this this evening, £7 a pint for 7% ale, so I think I'm doing OK thankyou


I can talk, there was a post Friday that pretty much said 'too stoned to post'. It took me a good half hour to type it as well.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I can talk, there was a post Friday that pretty much said 'too stoned to post'. It took me a good half hour to type it as well.


 
Been there, done that on various substances


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> .... but just looking for part time min wage shizzle there isn't much I can do.


 
Ae you looking for stuff in Brum or MK?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Ae you looking for stuff in Brum or MK?


Brum preferably, something that's just Fridays and/or Saturdays normally but preferably with a little extra work going towards Christmas. That said if I could get three weeks of work over Christmas full time and not be expected to work over new year then MK would be just fine.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Brum preferably, something that's just Fridays and/or Saturdays normally but preferably with a little extra work going towards Christmas. That said if I could get three weeks of work over Christmas full time and not be expected to work over new year then MK would be just fine.


 
Bar work?.....it's not ideal, but kept me in pennies when I was a student.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Bar work?.....it's not ideal, but kept me in pennies when I was a student.


There isn't any! 

They all say 'must have previous experience' and even then hardly any are being advertised. 

I'm not being that fussy, there isn't anything.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 13, 2012)

If it were London I could probably help


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 13, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> If it were London I could probably help


Only place hiring round here seems to be MaccyDs, and as a vegetarian protester I can't really see it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> Find a group that works in the same area (there are some for pretty much everything...) as headhunters lurk round them


The thing is that in many cases they don't, because there aren't any headhunters, because the hiring companies are dominated by people like the one in the OP who just want easily-exploitable low-paid workers. They don't give a shit about the quality of employees - they just want to be able to suck them dry and dump them.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The thing is that in many cases they don't, because there aren't any headhunters, because the hiring companies are dominated by people like the one in the OP who just want easily-exploitable low-paid workers. They don't give a shit about the quality of employees - they just want to be able to suck them dry and dump them.


This takes me back to the thing that I get all rant-y about, excuse me....  <<climbs on soapbox>>

We are developing a 2 tier workfrce in this country.  If you are professionally educated, experienced etc, you get ALL the breaks- good, well paid, secure (ish) jobs, opportunity to move, benefits and pension provisions, ability to move firms, etc etc. (and most of the 'squeezed middle' who whine in the Daily Bile are actually in this category)

There is a wholeother class of people who are treated incredibly badly- from zero hours contracts to attacks on basic things like sick pay (still reeling from the 5 days thingon the 'pissed off' thread).  It is completely unsustainable- if we are going to be an employment at will country like the US (shudder) it needs to apply for everyone- if we are a moderate northern european country, that needs to apply for everyone.  Different people essentially living in a different country is completely unacceptable, and divisive- and will leadto serious trouble in the long term as we need everybody- high skill, low skill, different levels of aspiration and attainment etc- to build a society.

<<dismounts soapbox>>


----------



## Mapped (Nov 13, 2012)

Shut up! don't you know you're supposed to be grateful just to have a job


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 13, 2012)

http://vomitinducing.tumblr.com/image/35638774541


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> http://vomitinducing.tumblr.com/image/35638774541


That is horrible. Stop it.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 13, 2012)

I no longer work with entrepreneurs, they do my head in. Nightmare, Dragons Den got a lot to answer for.

ETA and they *all* seem to believe in Law Of Attraction bullshit to the point they just don't listen to your advice coz in their heads they've already made it.

Well I'm not playing. And neither are the factories I work with, no letter of credit, no orders they can fuck the fuck off, no one is interested in their bullshit game.

Deep breath.....


----------



## Mapped (Nov 13, 2012)

I reckon one of he worst people to work for would be this computer science entrepreneur. I had a lecture from him this year and he was talking about this:

http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-analytics-of-my-life/

He inflicts some of these metrics/analytics on his employees as well as himself


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 14, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> He's not saying that he doesn't want to employ 40-somethings. He's saying that he doesn't want to pay a premium for them.


 
No, he's saying that he doesn't want to pay the going rate for their expertise.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 14, 2012)

'She' has posted a response

http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20121112140544-44558-i-hire-on-ability-and-nothing-else

Apparently more experienced people require hire wages, which can make them less employable  Doesn't address the fact that her discrimination is completely illegal.

My favourite comment on the original peice was along the lines of


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2012)

The vile bloke who I posted about a couple of months ago wanted me to 'share the risk' with them - so if they won the contract I was helping them on, I would get paid. If they didn't, I wouldn't. I pointed out that as they had no prior experience in that market and no case studies to draw on, their chances of winning were fairly small.

I walked away


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I reckon one of he worst people to work for would be this computer science entrepreneur. I had a lecture from him this year and he was talking about this:
> 
> http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-analytics-of-my-life/
> 
> He inflicts some of these metrics/analytics on his employees as well as himself


How can he spend 12-14 hours on the phone a day AND write hundreds of emails?


----------



## Meltingpot (Nov 16, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I reckon one of he worst people to work for would be this computer science entrepreneur. I had a lecture from him this year and he was talking about this:
> 
> http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-analytics-of-my-life/
> 
> He inflicts some of these metrics/analytics on his employees as well as himself


 
That's the guy who wrote Mathematica, he's extremely bright (I think he's got four Ph.Ds) and very well known so people probably queue up to work for him just as they did for Steve Jobs. Must admit it would probably do my head in to be monitored like that too though.


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> http://vomitinducing.tumblr.com/image/35638774541


----------



## Mapped (Nov 16, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> That's the guy who wrote Mathematica, he's extremely bright (I think he's got four Ph.Ds) and very well known so people probably queue up to work for him just as they did for Steve Jobs. Must admit it would probably do my head in to be monitored like that too though.


 
It is him and I met him (briefly) very, very clever bloke,  but I can't say I would want to work for him. He had a big spot in his talk about knowing if an employee was about to be sacked if the rate of their emails to him slowed down or something


----------



## Mapped (Nov 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> How can he spend 12-14 hours on the phone a day AND write hundreds of emails?


 
He doesn't sleep by the looks of his graphs. Writes emails at like 2am


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 16, 2012)

Is Linkedin like a corporate facebook? 

I'd rather slice my arm open and impregnate the wound with spiders eggs and bathe it in vinegar than endure something like that.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 16, 2012)

Sort of

It''s a lot less interesting and more about making networks to help you get jobs in the future. It is shit


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 16, 2012)

trashpony said:


> The vile bloke who I posted about a couple of months ago wanted me to 'share the risk' with them - so if they won the contract I was helping them on, I would get paid. If they didn't, I wouldn't. I pointed out that as they had no prior experience in that market and no case studies to draw on, their chances of winning were fairly small.
> 
> I walked away


Nice one, you will always get chancers trying it on, the longer you do this the better formed your bullshit detector will be.


----------

